# valve in an attic



## ICE (Nov 2, 2019)

Would you allow a gas shut-off valve in an attic ....... nobody will know it is there?


----------



## Msradell (Nov 2, 2019)

If it's for device that's in the attic I would definitely allow it and were considered it a local shut off. I wouldn't allow it for device it was not located in the attic.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 3, 2019)

I would allow it if there were shutoffs at all the devices in the house.   Maybe it was added so they could shut off the flow to add on to a new device without shutting off at the meter.


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2019)

The valve is there to isolate new pipe from existing pipe for the pressure test of the new pipe.  The plan is to abandon the valve.


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2019)

It is kind of done with csst







Most home owners do not know, and whoever is hired would have to trace it down.


Plus the one you show, if it gets hit and shut off, someone would have to trace the problem. Stick a flag on it??


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 27, 2019)

Each should be labeled. As to the attic location, then what of furnaces in the attic?


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Each should be labeled. As to the attic location, then what of furnaces in the attic?


One would expect to find a shutoff valve for a furnace.  The valve that I posted is not associated with an appliance and nobody will know that it is there.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2019)

ICE said:


> The valve is there to isolate new pipe from existing pipe for the pressure test of the new pipe.  The plan is to abandon the valve.


use as isolation for the test and then remove the handle


----------



## north star (Dec 21, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Tiger,

Because you are known to go above & beyond when it comes
to trying to protect the citizenry, ...I STRONGLY recommend that
you obtain \ create a very large identification tag, ...to include
language sufficient enough to clearly identify the valve, its
purpose, and the date of your identification........Include other
information relevant to any safety concerns that you have.
The information that you place on the Identification Tag should
be in English & Spanish, and printed, not hand-written......I also
STRONGLY recommend that you laminate both sides of the Tag
once you have formatted it with the information, then attach the
Tag to the valve with sheathed wire, or some other means that
has long term durability features........Zip Ties tend to deteriorate
more quickly than sheathed electrical conductors.

I did not find a Code Section "requirement" in the California
Plumbing Code, however, as a reference *in the `15 IFGC, see*
*Section 409.3.3 - Identification of Shut-Off Valves:* _"Each_
_house line shut-off valve shall be plainly marked with an identification_
_tag attached by the installer so that the piping systems supplied_
_by such valves are readily identified"._

FWIW, ...it is O.K. to go above and beyond again, to [ attempt to ]
protect the current & future occupants of the structure.

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## Keystone (Dec 21, 2019)

By the IRC and IMC I do not recall a means to prohibit its placement. Test valve or an intended use if left inline it shall be accessible via a ceiling access panel and its use labeled with a tag or similar.


----------

